# 325 Toy Tractor auction, Cameron. WI, Nov. 6, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

#25 toy tractors for auction, plus coins, plus Snap-On tools, power tools and more. Here is a link:

http://www.hansenandyoung.com/sale.cfm?ID=171


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *#25 toy tractors for auction, plus coins, plus Snap-On tools, power tools and more. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.hansenandyoung.com/sale.cfm?ID=171 *


67 John Deere Tractors
1 Kubota Tractor

Preponderance of JD Tractors classified as TOYS is overwhelming !!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You never rest, do you Dean?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *You never rest, do you Dean? *


Joe,
Of course I do but some things are so easy I can do them in my sleep!!


----------

